# Masur Birch - Dbl closed-end, hidden clip



## MartinPens (Jan 27, 2011)

I used a minimal of hardware to enhance the elegance. Amazing wood. I'm proud of this one. I really took my time and gave attention to detail.

Martin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

I Dbl like it....:biggrin:


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats beautiful.............................in my dreams pens like that dwell


----------



## spnemo (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 27, 2011)

Did a great job! And you are right the timber deserves it!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice.  That is one sweet looking pen.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 27, 2011)

great looking pen


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2011)

Classy and elegant. It is so easy to go overboard with a closed end, you made a sweet one.


----------



## fsyxxx (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's outstanding work.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 27, 2011)

oooh.  I like this one, very nice use of the wood!


----------



## arioux (Jan 27, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> I really took my time and gave attention to detail.



This line says it all.  Great job.  And great message to all pen turner, that your time and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice Martin, has a great look to it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2011)

Great looking pen Martin! your extra work has really payed off,well done.


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful pen!  I love the wood!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 27, 2011)

Great looking pen. I want to do the hidden clip but I am scerd.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thanks and credit*

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments. I haven't been on or made a pen for a while, so it's nice to be back.

My thanks also to Joe (shadetree_1) for the Masur Birch. Excellent pieces.

As far as the hidden clip goes - It seems to improve with each on I do. I have had some real disasters including CA glue coming out the insert hole and getting glue all over the clip/pen and gluing my fingers to the pen itself. But... with each disaster comes learning, so just dive on in!  I use a Dremmel to make the small hole and to shave and shape the clip. 

Thanks again, Joe

Martin


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 27, 2011)

so much love went into this pen.  Great lines and overall look, if I could change one thing it would be to remove the clip...respectfully.  The line are so dynamic with the grain and tone...


----------



## airrat (Jan 27, 2011)

Great way to show that wood off.   Fantastic!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job all around. Lovin' that Masur Birch.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice, really like the wood.  DBl good job on the closed ends.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 28, 2011)

Really great work here. The only thing that I would alter is substituting the CB with a constrasting 'wooden' band or other alternate material.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

You are a real craftsman my friend and you made my wood look fantastic !!!!!!! I love it when I see my wood turned in to beauty !!!
Joe  THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Jan 28, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 28, 2011)

wood-of-1kind said:
			
		

> Really great work here. The only thing that I would alter is substituting the CB with a constrasting 'wooden' band or other alternate material.



I so agree. I really want to get rid of the plastic parts all together. Would love that black band to be Ebony. Still hunting solutions. I know I can build around it to hide it, but I don't want to increase the diameter of the pen. Do you know of any resources?
Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 28, 2011)

*Center Band Alternative*



wood-of-1kind said:


> Really great work here. The only thing that I would alter is substituting the CB with a constrasting 'wooden' band or other alternate material.


 
I've included a photo of the Churchill parts. I use the tubes. The clip. The nib and nib trim ring.
I alter the center band by removing the black and gold rings and gently turning off some of the black plastic so it will press easily. I also replace the nib holder with a solid gold metal nib holder. (the plastic/gold metal nib holders are defective and will eventually snap) Berea Hardwoods is the only place I've found that sells this kit with the solid nib holders.

Q - Does anyone know of an alternative to the center band without increasing the diameter of the pen? I need a metal threaded center band to fit the nib holder that is "bandless". If I could find such a thing it would really open up the possibilities! Anyone want to make some on their metal lathe??

Martin


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 28, 2011)

Martin
I wish that I had a lead in regards to altering the CB. I completely forgot about the coupler design being part of the CB. Was thinking of the one piece design like the cigar style pens. Now you have me thinking...


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice!

What technique did you use for the hidden clip? 

I have found using Russ F's technique the area above the clip gets very weak and sometimes creates a slight hairline fracture...

How robust is the clip?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 28, 2011)

That turned out well Martin! Very Sharp!!


----------



## JMT (Jan 28, 2011)

A) Amazing.  Fantastic job.
B) The is *exactly* the type of clip and mounting I have been wanting to do.  If you have a recommendation on a 'how to' guide, I would be very thank full.

Again....fantastic job.
Cheers,
John


----------



## David Keller (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely work with a very nice bit of wood.


----------



## CSue (Jan 28, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nickfff said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What technique did you use for the hidden clip?
> 
> ...


 


JMT said:


> A) Amazing. Fantastic job.
> B) The is *exactly* the type of clip and mounting I have been wanting to do. If you have a recommendation on a 'how to' guide, I would be very thank full.
> 
> Again....fantastic job.
> ...


 
I started with Russ's tutorial in the library. 2009 Articles "Invisible Clip for the Jr. Emperor."

I have tweaked it from there. I haven't had any problems with fractures up to this point.

I make my hole (small slot) with a Dremmel. This has helped tremendously. I can also make fine adjustments in shaving the clip down using the Dremmel. Once I get the clip in place, I pack the inside area where the clip comes in with find wood shavings and add a couple/few drops of CA glue - *holding the cap at an angle so that the glue will not come out of the slot I have cut**  

If I can, I'll make a video tutorial and post it on Youtube.

Martin


----------



## wizard (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pen!!!! Thank you for the explanations on the steps you used and the reference to the tutorial. Thank you for showing!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the comments. I'm going to attempt a short video on the hidden clip process. Will post when it's completed. Happy Turning!!
Martin


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 31, 2011)

I love it.  That's a beauty.


----------



## rkimery (Jan 31, 2011)

:good:    A beautiful work of art indeed!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 31, 2011)

Just superb!!!  When I first saw it, I thought it was a pen by Amos ( AKA WoodenInk ) Excellently done:biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent pen!  Masur birch is my second favorite wood, next to Birdseye Huon Pine burl.



MartinPens said:


> Thanks everyone. Appreciate the comments. I'm going to attempt a short video on the hidden clip process. Will post when it's completed. Happy Turning!!
> Martin



That would be awesome!

All I can think of when I imagine taking a dremel to a fnished pen is that scene in Wayne's World at the auto body shop where Garth scratches up a car accidentally with an impact wrench.


----------



## spnemo (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Toni (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the pen and the wood is outstanding!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 2, 2011)

Toni said:
			
		

> Love the pen and the wood is outstanding!



Thanks Toni!


----------



## greggas (Feb 2, 2011)

Martin;

Gorgeous pen, how did I miss this one??

What is the finish?  It looks rather subtle and matte...I love this pen!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 2, 2011)

greggas said:
			
		

> Martin;
> 
> Gorgeous pen, how did I miss this one??
> 
> What is the finish?  It looks rather subtle and matte...I love this pen!



The lighting is soft. It has the standard CA glassy finish. Thanks for the comment. It feels good to make a high quality pen.


----------



## jeff (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:

This was posted some time ago, but it has been on my list to feature for months.


----------



## srf1114 (Aug 30, 2012)

I Love it, I love Masur Birch too.


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Jeff! That one is a blast from the past. Since that one, I finally eliminated the black ring and upgraded components to Titanium and got rid of the black plastic. I still love Masur Birch and have some sitting and waiting for me - if I get a chance to make something other than Cigar Illusion Pens in the near future. 

Martin


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 30, 2012)

She's a beauty...love Masur Birch.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 31, 2012)

That Masur Birch is gorgeous!!!! And I like the pen too! Great job, Martin... and good call, Jeff!


----------



## wiset1 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's always refreshing seeing your work Martin!  Always beautiful wood, shape, and design.  Until I'm off the road I have to live through your work, ha ha.  Amazing as always


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice piece of timber!!  Is the clip glued in, or did you use something else inside the cap?




Scott (smooth on the outside too) B


----------



## bryfox86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Showoff!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 31, 2012)

Martin,
Beautiful pen, I love that wood.  Congrats on the front page.  Way to represent.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, well deserved.   Congratulations!


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful pen Martin. I didn't realize that I was looking at old posts until I got to the end. Was a UTube tutorial of the clip ever posted and where. Also how did you overcome the black centerband and third do you have a picture of the new pen? I love the wood and your craftsmanship. Darrell Eisner


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 31, 2012)

Attention to details is superb.  You have every reason to be proud of this one.  It is an elegant pen.


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 31, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Nice piece of timber!! Is the clip glued in, or did you use something else inside the cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (smooth on the outside too) B


 
There are some great tutorials in the Library under "Techniques" including the one I did in 2011 - Hidden Clip using a Dremel. I also really like the one by Bill Jackman from 2006 "Clips, Recessed" - but I would shorten the piece that is inserted into the cap.



scotian12 said:


> Beautiful pen Martin. I didn't realize that I was looking at old posts until I got to the end. Was a UTube tutorial of the clip ever posted and where. Also how did you overcome the black centerband and third do you have a picture of the new pen? I love the wood and your craftsmanship. Darrell Eisner


 
I hope it's not breaking the rules, but here is the link to the Masur Birch pen that followed this one.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/masur-birch-hidden-clip-closed-end-89324/



bryfox86 said:


> Showoff!


 
: ) It's fun to show off our creativity in the "Show Off' section!! :biggrin:

Thanks everyone for the comments. Always a priviledge to represent. This forum has taught me sooooo much and I'm still constantly inspired even though I spend WAY less time on here than I used to.

Regards


----------



## kludge77 (Sep 4, 2012)

How long has it been since a wooden pen made the front page?!

This one is a beauty Martin. Well done.


----------

